# just another new england mk4 build thread...



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

to start with:
huge thanks to:
gti4chris
[email protected]
ericjohnston27
This all started with me being sick of my polished sawblades, posted them for sale, blah blah, was going to buy new wheels...in the meantime i annihilated an oil pan through my skid plate, so i bought an air setup instead, and now im getting some steelies widened in the meantime for wheels. so heres what i got...(from [email protected]) 
if you dont want to read the list its their full "lay out vdub kit" with the rears upgraded to the firestone bags, 7switches and dual compressors. 
1x viair dual chrome 400 compressor kit
1x 5 Gallon DOT APPROVED
8x Asco 300 PSI 3/8" Brass Valve
1x 145 PSI Pressure Switch
1x 40 Amp relay [Wiring diagram included]
1x AVS spike 7 switch box
2x Viair Dual Needle 220 PSI lighted gauges [black or white face] 
50 Feet x 3/8\\" SMC DOT Air Line 
50 Feet x 1/8\\" SMC DOT Gauge line
1 x Complete DOT Fitting Pack [includes 1/8" PTC For Gauges
Front Setup
2x UVAIR Aero Sport Front Bags
2x UVAIR Front Bracket kit for Aero strut for MacPherson front end
2x Stainless Braided leader lines for front struts
Rear Setup
Firestone rear kit
The car in question(blades gone):








boxes of parts(im bad at photo documenting ill try to keep up on that)








build false floor frame test fit tank and compressors








mount and wire up valves








adding to the snakes on a plane..wired up compressors, relays, pressure switch etc. 








trash and tools everywhere








some point in between did the finishing work on the false floor, i know, you dont like it
























ran lines for the air gauges and mounted...the gauges are a little much for me so i think im gonna go with digital gauges or mount them somewhere else








As of now im waiting on rear bags, and my switchbox, the switchbox is supposed to arrive in like 3 days, the rear bags about a week, so my plan for the next step will be to run lines and get the fronts working as soon as i have a switchbox. 
Id highly recommend [email protected], very helpful, ordered everything on a monday and i had all of this stuff on tuesday morning. 
updates soon









_Modified by ___GTI02 at 7:50 PM 2-16-2009_


_Modified by ___GTI02 at 7:35 AM 2-19-2009_


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: just another new england mk4 build thread... (___GTI02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *___GTI02* »_
Id highly recommend [email protected], very helpful, ordered everything on a monday and i had all of this stuff on tuesday morning. 
updates soon










Kevin is the ****! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Always helpful while on vacation or not.


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: just another new england mk4 build thread... (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
Kevin is the ****! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Always helpful while on vacation or not. 

its true, responded to IMs while he was away, didnt even realize he wasnt in the office til afterwards


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: just another new england mk4 build thread... (___GTI02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *___GTI02* »_
its true, responded to IMs while he was away, didnt even realize he wasnt in the office til afterwards

YES YES, Kev's the man, best customer service i've dealt with


----------



## vwdgood (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: just another new england mk4 build thread... (Still Fantana)*

looking forward to your build. you're the one with side exhaust correct?


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: just another new england mk4 build thread... (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
YES YES, Kev's the man, best customer service i've dealt with

Yes yes, i couldnt agree more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: just another new england mk4 build thread... (L.I.VW13)*

i would be careful with the faux fur and those leader lines...the leaders are known to get very hot and your fur could melt....still looks cool though


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: just another new england mk4 build thread... (diive4sho)*

is there no water trap?


----------



## gti4chris (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: just another new england mk4 build thread... (jettalvr41)*

YEA MAN ITS LOOKING GOOD HOPEFULLY WE CAN FINISH IT UP THIS WEEKEND AND BE HITTIN SWITCHES....


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

switchbox came in today...


----------



## gti4chris (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (___GTI02)*

nice man gettin closer...maybe this weekend be hitting switches in the front ........im hoping to be done tonight with mine if all goes well.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

new toys came in the mail today..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (___GTI02)*

ewwwww, thats nice.


----------



## gti4chris (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

nice and sharp too.....


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: just another new england mk4 build thread... (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_i would be careful with the faux fur and those leader lines...the leaders are known to get very hot and your fur could melt....still looks cool though

exactly what i was thinking...mine get very hot
and like the other guy said...no water trap?


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

i cut the holes bigger around the compressors so it shouldnt be as much of an issue now, we'll see, and as far as watertraps they will be there, just not yet, the original ones i was going to get were to big to fit properly, so i am getting smaller ones


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

switchbox is wired, all the valves worked, i blew a fuse the second time the compressors kicked on though so i think i need to run a thicker power wire. im running lines on sunday so im going to do it then, also spoke with Kevin today, firestone rears and watertraps should be here mid next week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
also the 16" steelies were sent to the shop last night so those should be ready in a week or 2
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 


_Modified by ___GTI02 at 7:15 PM 2-18-2009_


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (___GTI02)*

so last night i spoke with ericjohnston27, turns out we were having the exact same power issue, and i have a similar management setup, so i went out and bought the 4gauge rockford 100amp wiring kit. So huge thanks to him for helping me clear that up. other than that i drilled through my change holder to run the cable for the switchbox, disregard the very messy car....i have no motivation to clean it in the winter, on top of the fact that its all torn apart at the moment
* iphone pics FTL*
























Ill take real pictures on sunday when im actually making significant progresss










_Modified by ___GTI02 at 7:35 AM 2-19-2009_


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

fronts are in and working, ill throw pics up tomorrow afternoon


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (___GTI02)*

new stuff
so the new power wire worked great, no issues with that(thanks to ericjohnston27 for the help on that once again) , the fronts are in and working, im pretty happy with how its sitting with no notch, and on 65 series tires at the moment, once i put the widened steelies with the 45s and do the notch it should make a big difference. im expecting the rears from [email protected] tomorrow or wednesday so that will be done for the end of the week. with the help of gti4chris(his car is the jazz in here) we accomplished this yesterday...more pics when its not wet and cold


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

thanks for the thanks. haha, hope everything works out for you. keep us updated, i love watching builds


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

np man, everything seems to be going good now, once i have the rears those will go in in an hour or so everything is already prepped for em. I just need to get a better distribution block, i want to somehow work my sub back into the trunk and i dont want to have any more fuse issues so im thinking about splitting the 100amp power before it splits to the 2 compressors


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

got the wheels back from the shop today...and i think my rear bags and watertraps will be in tomorrow so i can finish putting this heap on the ground


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

received my last package today yayyy, bags and watertraps


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

rears are in...pics tomorrow


----------



## SILVERSTONE20V (Dec 5, 2005)

where did you get the wheels done


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

local guys dad did em for me


----------



## SILVERSTONE20V (Dec 5, 2005)

would he be willing to do another set? price?


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

he might, youd have to provide the wheels and it would probably be around 400


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (___GTI02)*

so the rears are in and everything works, but there is still more on the to-do list, mostly involving cutting everything thats keeping me off the ground
1. notch frame in the front
2. cut bumpstops in the back
3. devise some way of securing the tops of the firestone bags because the drivers side popped itself out when i emptied all the way and refilled, luckily the bag was fine and it only broke the elbow for the airline...and i had 2 extras, i saw a pic that rat4life posted with a hole drilled in the top of the metal bracket into the bump on the body where it rests, i think im going to try that sunday, in the meantime im just going to leave 5-10psi so keep the bag seated properly. 
4. get tires for widended steelies and figure out fitment issues...if any
and on with pics. ill take better ones and get some shots of the bags and stuff tomorrow morning prob, just some quickies
down
















up(front: 80 psi, rear: 100 psi)








rear 100 psi front 0psi


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

hopefully get alot done sunday


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

you need watertraps


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_you need watertraps

they are going in sunday, i was waiting on some fittings


----------



## gti4chris (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (___GTI02)*

lookin good man...............now we just need to start cutting.....


----------



## Van-Go (Feb 27, 2006)

I know where there's a torch....


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

count me in
edit: i just so happen to own this page too.








lookin good jon


_Modified by xZANEx at 3:07 AM 4-12-2009_


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (___GTI02)*









sweet sway bar


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

yea saws are cool and my front spacers are on now


----------



## :dublife: (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: (the fuzzy one)*

those steelies look sick


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: dublife*

take the skid plate off and go lower


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

thought about it. probably will when i get new wheels. i like it now cause i drag it...alot


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (___GTI02)*

lol i was thinking about getting one for the same reason


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

oooo la la


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

notch was done today, and i found these


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## dirtrida274 (Jan 24, 2007)

mmmmMmmmmm notches...


----------



## Gaets (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: (dirtrida274)*

looks sick jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

looks soo dope ......had a quick question too on the first page there is a pic of you griding the adjuster on your coil i was curious why?


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (mmm222)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mmm222* »_looks soo dope ......had a quick question too on the first page there is a pic of you griding the adjuster on your coil i was curious why?

because it needed to be notched for the leader line on the front bags


----------



## DubuTeaEff (May 6, 2009)

Keeps getting better!


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

I never got to see pictures of the build. photophuckit owned you


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

yea just realized that. ill be fixing that this week.


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

new thanks to michaelmark5


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

nice work!


----------



## TuesdayClub (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: (v2.)*

Love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Those steelies are secks!


----------



## conor2.0 (Dec 31, 2008)

wish my indigo blue could be that nice!


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

traded my RSs with spitire481


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

do u have detail under car pic of ur exhaust ?
i was looking to do something like that !


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

of the side exit? or the way the exhaust is now?


----------



## Fonsworth (Jun 9, 2009)

looks good jon, amber corners and tails deff set it off


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

your trunk set up is ill, did u fill ur spare tire well or did you just mount it and put a false floor on top


----------



## dirtrida274 (Jan 24, 2007)

loooking good bro!


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (eastcoaststeeze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eastcoaststeeze* »_your trunk set up is ill, did u fill ur spare tire well or did you just mount it and put a false floor on top

I still have the spare, the false floor is about 5" high


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (blue bags)*

good trade, those fit well!


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## thibz115 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (blue bags)*

whos that character in the backround man?


----------



## DubuTeaEff (May 6, 2009)

*Re: (thibz115)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thibz115* »_whos that character in the backround man?









idk but he's 1 ugly dude haha. I kid I kid


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

did you get those early audi strut bushings in?


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

the last 2 pics are after the bushings. on the ground finally. no more skidplate cheating


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: (blue bags)*

haha how much did they drop it you think?


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

easily a half inch


_Modified by blue bags at 6:29 AM 8-14-2009_


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

nice nice cause i was a little uneasy about getting them but thats good a 1/2" great!


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (mmm222)*

Are those centers copper plated? Or is it something else?


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

its translucent copper paint over a polished finish with an acid etching clear, the previous owner did them, spitfire481


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: just another new england mk4 build thread... (___GTI02)*

lookin good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

